# Microsoft Outlook Error: CiceroUIWndFrame/MsDart.dll/Wkscal.exe



## JPanell2003 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi:

A similar question has been asked before, but I think I have a slightly different problem and error message. 

When I try to launch Outlook 2002, the following message appears in a box: 


CiceroUIWndFrame: Outlook.EXE - Entry Point Not Found

The Procedure Entry Point GetTextExtentPointIX could not be located in the dynamic link library MSDART.DLL

I click OK and the message appears 4 more times before Outlook launches. Once it launches, it launches properly. No crashes, no errors, no missing e-mails. 

I think that somehow this is linked to another error I was getting that involves the Microsoft Works Calender File (I have version 6 installed) that returned the error (on startup, because the wkscal.exe shortcut was listed in my startup file) 

"SpringFld_adv_Daemon: wksCal.exe - Entry Point Not Found"
"Procedures Entry point GETIUMS could not be located in the dynamic link library MSDART.DLL

I solved the first problem by removing the shortcut in my startup folder, but I think that both errors are intertwined. I reinstalled Outlook 2002 and Works 6, all to no effect. 

Any ideas, please. Thanks to all in advance. 

JP


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

The "CiceroUIWndFrame" errors are usually caused by the "Speech and Handwriting Recognition" part of Office XP. I couldn't find anything on how to disable it in MS Works so these instructions for Microsoft Office but they might fix things in Works as well: Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs, click on Microsoft Office (or, in your case, Works), click on the "Change" button, browse to Office Shared Features>Alternative User Input and select "Not available" for Speech and Handwriting Recognition (both) from the drop-down box.


----------



## midgard23 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have found that some of out MSDART.DLL problems had been narrowed down to an MDAC issue. You may wish to download the MDAC 2.8 and then load it in SafeMode. The Microsoft Data Access Component seems to affect the way programs are able to relate to Databases. I hope this helps.


----------



## ncctech (Nov 10, 2004)

In regards to Outlook.exe - Procedures Entry point GETIUMS could not be located in the dynamic link library MSDART.DLL

Thanks Midgard. Downloaded MDAC 2.8 from HERE and error message is no more. Was getting error message 5-7 times then outlook would work fine.

NCCTech


----------

